# Is it worth the effort?



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Threw out the Lionel lever switches, half didn't work and they take up a lot of space on the control panel.

So,,,went with the SPDT switch as recommended by Gunrunner and of course I have a question.

How would one wire LED lights into the control panel in conjunction with the switches. I would like to of course do green for straight run and red for the turn. 
Now, is this worth the effort and how would one accomplish this feat.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

If only one led is lit at a time, I would go with both green. To me, red means stop, don't go there.
Another option would be to use R/G LEDs so that when one is green the other is red.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you use a DPDT switch instead of the SPST you
could switch Red/Green LEDs using the 2nd set
of Terminals. LEDs need DC current so you would
need to rectify your transformer output with diodes,
and a current limiting resistor.

However, one of the best solutions would be
the Stapleton 751D. A flip of the switch controls
the turnout points and panel or trackside LEDs.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/751D.HTM

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What switches are you using? If they're 022, you can wire the LED's properly and actually sense the position of the switch, they'll change with the non-derailing function, manual activation, etc.

What switch are you using?


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

GunrunnerJohn:
Using the switches you recommended from Allelectonics STS-78.

Just got them today so I'll start the wiring tomorrow. 
This is more what I had in mind...

Sure would like to find a schematic to wire the LED's in.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Dennis, I think you misunderstood Gunrunner's post. What he was asking, was what "Turn outs" and not the physical switches you answered of STS-78.

What are the turn outs (switches) you are using?? 022, 1121, 1122, or a mish mash of different ones in the whole layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I did a search, apparently he's using O27 switches, so you can ignore the easy way of doing this.  With the momentary switches, the best you'll probably do is wire LED's to something like a S/R flip-flop with LED's using a second set of contacts. That would require DPDT switches, resistors & LED's, and a power source.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Would he be able to use his existing SPDT momentary to power a latching relay which would activate the LEDs?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You have to be compatible with the switch circuit, but he might use something like the Atlas SnapRelay to do the job.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep, that is the exact one I was picturing in my mind. Now we approach his original question of is it worth it!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

DonR said:


> If you use a DPDT switch instead of the SPST you
> could switch Red/Green LEDs using the 2nd set
> of Terminals. LEDs need DC current so you would
> need to rectify your transformer output with diodes,
> ...


Does this work with AC track? Strange his site doesn't say. The common HO switch does depend on AC.


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

O.K. I'm convinced...you guys have shown me this is way beyond my electrical knowledge, capabilities or in fact desires to tackle this project.

Think I'm just better off sticking with the SPDT's and just getting them to work.

Then I can work on a new project, like getting a bridge to go up and down over a river 

Thanks for the great advice!!


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

chieftopcop said:


> O.K. I'm convinced...you guys have shown me this is way beyond my electrical knowledge, capabilities or in fact desires to tackle this project.
> 
> Think I'm just better off sticking with the SPDT's and just getting them to work.
> 
> ...


LOL! What are you guys building? Spaceships? 

DPDT switches and spaghetti bowls of wiring belong at NASA! 

THIS is the kind of thing that drives folks to flying kites instead of enjoying the "Noble Hobby" of model trains!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I think you could always add the electronics to indicate the switch position later. Not doing 3 rail I'm thinking that you must have a momentary push button that drives the turnout straight and another push button the drives it curved and John's use of an RS flipflop is idea for this (with a little messing around to get the right feed to the RS-flipflop). Seems like you could skip that Atlas SnapRelay with proper conditioning of whatever is used to drive the turnout. Sounds like another board John can build and sell:hah:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If, as I suspect, Lionel turnouts use twin coil
motors you would need Momentary switches
or buttons. A SPDT switch would keep the power
on to the turnout coils and burn them out. You can
get very inexpensive small momentary push
buttons at Radio Shack and probably at the 
big box stores. You would need 2 for each turnout.

The Stapleton 751D does require DC input and
it does thus use DC to throw the points. And
it offers the LED light control.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The SPDT switches are spring return to center off, at least the ones I suggested.

Oh, a plain SPDT switch would be fine for 022 switches, they only draw current until the contacts open as the switch changes. However, any of the O27 switches would go to switch heaven if you left the switch engaged.


----------

